# WESTIN Princeville Ocean Beach Club, Kauai Hawaii 12/12-12/19



## goodjobwm (Nov 10, 2014)

WESTIN Princeville Ocean Beach Club in Kauai Hawaii.
This is a 5 stars beautiful resort.

check-in: Friday 12/12/2014
check-out: Friday 12/19/2014

size: studio, accommodating 4 people

asking $700.

Thanks.


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 10, 2014)

I'm guessing that this is an exchange?


----------



## goodjobwm (Nov 12, 2014)

yes, it's still available


----------



## DavidnRobin (Nov 12, 2014)

I assume you mean Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas.
Renting exchanges is supposed to be prohibited… (arg)


----------



## goodjobwm (Nov 20, 2014)

Be my guests to stay at this fabulous resort


----------



## Ken555 (Nov 21, 2014)

DavidnRobin said:


> I assume you mean Westin Princeville Ocean Resort Villas.
> Renting exchanges is supposed to be prohibited… (arg)




Ever feel like you're pushing a huge rock up a steep hill?


Sent from my iPad


----------

